# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Steeds erg lang ongesteld

## eveline85

Hoi.
Ik ben vaak langere tijd ongesteld.
Nu alweer 2 weken.
Is dit normaal?
Er zit ook totaal geen regelmaat in.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
Ik ben ook bang dat ik hierdoor moeilijk zwanger kan raken.
Hopelijk kan iemand me wat meer vertellen.
Liefs eveline

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik zou even langs de huisarts gaan. Om de bloeding te verminderen kan het helpen een tijdje de pil te slikken. Daar wordt het vaak minder van, en meestal blijft het ook wel iets minder als je dan stopt. Het zal niet zozeer van de lengte van je menstruatie afhangen of je makkelijk zwanger kan worden. Wel de onregelmatigheid kan dit lastiger maken, omdat je niet weer wanneer je je eisprong hebt. Nou is dit ook wel te meten, maar kzou gewoon langs je huisarts gaan.

----------


## eveline85

ik ben langs de huisarts geweest.
Er is nu een uitstrijkje gemaakt.
Ook heb ik zei de huisarts een gevoelige baarmoedermond die snel bloed.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat is raar? Vooral als het bloeden van baarmoedermond dan gekoppeld zou zijn aan je menstruaties? Misschien door tampon gebruik? Maar dan zou je er met sex lijkt me ook last van moeten hebben?

----------

